# Vending Machine Game



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I got this game idea from another site I go on.

Someone has to say the word *clink* (as if you are putting a coin in the machine) and then the next person says what the person has recieved from the vending machine.

for example. 

First person says *clink* 
Next person to post says: Bouncy Ball
Then that person says *clink* 
and the next person in says what that person has got.

got it?

Ok *clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A gangsta bling necklace with a large dollar sign.


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

*clink*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

time travel machine


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A one way ticket to the funny farm!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*clink*


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

College degree


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*rejected*


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

*clink*


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I think each person is supposed to say what the previous person got AND say *clink*.

12oz Diet Coke
*clink*


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Baseball cards, dry gum.

*clink*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

cookies made with love

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

peanut butter m&ms!

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Jnmcda0 said:


> I think each person is supposed to say what the previous person got AND say *clink*.
> 
> 12oz Diet Coke
> *clink*


Yeah, thats right. Sorry not explained properly :/


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

toffee sweets


*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Butterfinger!

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

mallo cups yum!

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Salt and Vinegar Pringles


*Click*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

a combover.

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1 can of BS repellant.

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1 empty can of whoop ***. Ha Ha.

*clink*


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

an english bul terrier painted as a panda

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

a rose


*clink*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

the best book, album and film ever made

*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

A complete box set series of The Royal.

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a hot fudge sundae with coffee, toasted almond fudge, and chocolate chip ice cream, with whipped cream, a cherry, and shaved chocolate on top!!!


*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

frozen pimento loaf.

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

slab-o-head cheese

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

toe jam

*clink*


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

a bottle of whiskey
*clink*


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

a million dollars

*clink*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

a smaller, but equally abundant, vending machine

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Buy One Get One Free Snickers. 

*clink*


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

A fresh baked pizza

*Clink*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Bettie Page!

*clunk*


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Amputated hand with a Rolex watch on it.

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Harry Potter bookset

*clink*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Nudie playing card set!

*plop*


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

ooops! nothing came out you got ripped off

*clink*


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*click*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

double what you put into the machine!

*click*


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*click*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a spelling book

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Frozen half eaten slice of pizza

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

wait - snausage. for the pup.

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a three-pack of pencils!

*click*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

A hershey kiss 

*Clink*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

the ability to switch bodies with superman for a month

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

an adorable pup  

*clink*


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Odour Eaters Footspray

*cloink*


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

a dog made out of poison marshmallows! 

*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

A long hug

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a restful night sleep!

*click*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a sominex

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

an amphetamine

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

a cute kitty cat


*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

a pearl for your shell - oh, look, she's already there. 

*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

a miracle

*clink*


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

A saucer of milk.

*clink*


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

A super-high-bouncing bouncy ball.

*clink*


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

A roach that was inside the machine

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

The wishbone

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Coconut Handcream

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

SilentLoner said:


> A roach that was inside the machine
> 
> *clink*


 ewwww, you better get a refund

Roll of black toilet paper

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

roll of spiky toilet paper. 

*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

whip

*clink*


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

You saved a kitten! You're such a hero. :mushy

*clink*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

TheDaffodil

*clink*


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

a candy necklace

*clink*


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

a pokemon ball

*clink*


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

A Death Note.

*clink*


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^^ uh oh. Bill and Ted.

*clink*


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

A Mr. X Exploding Smash-Up Doll (anyone know where I got that from?)

*clink*


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

No idea where that comes from, haha.










*clink*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

an old man holding kachina doll

*clink*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

used condom

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

a Lobster

*clink*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A shiny new nickel

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a beethoven bust

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

A rabbit

*clink*


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Tupperware 

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A back scratcher

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

epril said:


> A back scratcher
> 
> *clink*


hehe 

A bag of marbles

*clink*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

bag of broken glass (for kids)

*clink*


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

A baseball bat

*clink*


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

a sparkly sticker

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

A yellow colored pepsi

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A coupon for a free bottle of soda - buy one get two free

*click*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A partridge in a pear tree..la la la...

*clink*


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Your money back

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

A fake diamond earring

*clink*


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

a dog treat

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Alys said:


> a dog treat
> 
> *clink*




A rose

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

calorie-free energy drink...for that extra mile without the weight gain .

*click*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

clothes that are hygienically cleaned by sweat and smell like roses

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Halloween 2 dvd

*clink*


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

two quarters!

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Two Susan B. Anthony silver dollars!

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A plastic bubble thingy with $2 inside

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^whoa nilly! You get the prize for best item ever!

a package of snausages

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

a packet of jelly sweets

*clink*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Mexican immigrant

*clinkk*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a new computer

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Specially made chocolate chip cookies prepared by Prakas

*Clink*


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

aw, why thank you. you get... a life-sized Adam Lambert doll.

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh great, another chew toy for my doggie...

Pair of bedroom slippers

*Clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A picture of the new lovebirds....Tiger Woods and Susan Boyle.

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A new pair of jogging sneaks!

*clink*


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Crazy Cat Lady action figure.

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Rotten Apple

*Clink*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

1942 (yes, the year is yours)

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a new helmet

*clink*


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

an over abundance of chiclets

*clink*


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

A deed to your very own WW2 British V&W class destroyer complete with real life depth charges. (sorry was playing silent hunter 3 earlier) :b

*Clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a day free from SA

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A rock.

*clink*


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*clink*


----------



## Shy mike (Nov 30, 2009)

The wrong soda


*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

two bags of Cheez crackers

*clink*


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

an oven mitt

*clink*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

war and peace (not the novel)

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

an extra hour to get things done

*clink*


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

a kitten

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A shot in the head! Sorry, don't need any more kittens presently.

*clink* :afr


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

A packet of plain chocolate digestive biscuits.

*clink*


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*dun dun dun*

*clink*


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

^yikes! 

a package of fig newtons. (I actually had one from a real vending machine today)

*clink*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

A chorus girl

*clunnkkk-k-k---k-k--k--k--k-k-k-k-k--k-k-ink*


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

what did you put in, a roll of quarters? lol

you need something really special then...how about Jupiter?

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A picture of Mars from the last remaining American monitoring device that works....Opportunity.

*clink*


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I hope you don't have plans for the next week and a half because now you must embark on a magical journey. Good luck.

*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

A journey back in time to an era of your choice.

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> A chorus girl
> 
> *clunnkkk-k-k---k-k--k--k--k-k-k-k-k--k-k-ink*


male?

A sentence to the rack!

*clink*


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

A copy of Titanic on VHS.

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

a change of status.

*clink*


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*clink*


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

A new friend

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a bowl of granola cereal

*clink*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

epril said:


> male?


oops?

A Handsome Boy Modeling School degree

*cl* OH ****. The money slot is jammed!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quick, somebody fix it!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'll take care of this. (muscles up to machine) *shake* *shake* &**%[email protected])!!!

*ka-chunk* *ka-chunk* *ka-chunk* *ka-chunk*

wow, - a full can of whoop *** for me, and new knees for MM (sorry, couldn't help myself) and two clark bars for the person who got ripped off.

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I need new knees anyway. I hit one of them against the machine in frustration :um.

A roll of dimes

*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Rubix cube

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

17th century copy of William Shakespeare's "Romeo and Juliet".


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

my cat, Kit-Kat

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Bottle of lotion

*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

All your Christmas expenses paid for.

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a knight in shining armour

*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

A genie in a lamp.

*clink*


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

silly putty

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

can of Play-Doh!

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

a slinky!

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I am feeling a bit kittenish....

a straw.

*clink*


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

an half eaten apple, sold on ebay by Eve

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

a glass christmas tree orlament

*clink*


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

A brand new car 

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a metal Christmas tree ornament as a free gift for a new angel


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

some sexy underwear


*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

A pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I got ya covered:

*clink*

a magical broom to sweep up all the fairydust. We're supposed to recycle, you know.

*clink*


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

You already have that nifty hawaii shirt *hints at avy*
But here you go: Matching shorts!

*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

A proper howl in the werewolf song by Shakira instead of the lame howl.

*clink*


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

^ a baseball signed by Derek Jeter

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A silk flower

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

A snowglobe

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

some fertilizer for your tree.

*clink*


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

maybe a dilf :spank hmm, no, id envy that
have some peanut butter jelly on a baseball bat instead :banana

*clink*

ps, i meant a dilf as in milf but not a mom bud dad.


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

A Stripper Pole

*clink*


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

Shweet. I get a stripper pole 

Hmm... you get outta the vending machine.. AIDS :ditto.

Enjoy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That post was NASTIFIED!

an apple

*clink*


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

An Elf! (thanks santa!)

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A marshmallow and chocolate Santa Claus

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

TheWeirdOne said:


> Shweet. I get a stripper pole
> 
> Hmm... you get outta the vending machine.. AIDS :ditto.
> 
> Enjoy.


ahahahaha!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

a black umbrelly.

*clink*


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

A quality set of pencils for drawing 

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a set of acrylic paints!
*clink*


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

well a canvas of course! lol

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

A tennis racket

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

chinese chicken fried rice

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A yummy veggie spring roll

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a microwaveable cup of soup!

*clink*


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

a hamburger

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

cupless soup

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A long slippery wet green slimy gross Puget Sound slug.

And you thought you were gettin' some.

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Yum - otherwise known as Puget Sound Steak! feels like home already!

have some more Arizona dust.

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

a cinnamon and apple scented candle

*clink*


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

a cloud

*clink*clink*clink* (75 cents)


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

a 25 cent fake mustache, mustache comb and mustache cream 

*clink*clink* (50 cents)


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

A fake beard to go with the mustache

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

25 cents change
*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A cup of calorie-free cocoa!

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

A barbie doll with 8 arms

*clink*


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

a stick oke

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Cheese and crackers
*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

a stage name.

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

ball of fire

*clink*


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

2 feet of snow (shovel not included)

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

A santa hat 

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A pair of black gloves

*clink*


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

1 movie ticket

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

a box of figs

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

fruitcake!

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

A christmas cracker 

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the christmas finger (only joking)

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

a bionicle

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

The Bionic Man

*clink*


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

a bag of dog poop on fire.

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

some handiwipes and an extinguisher. and new hobby.

*clinkI


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

piece of cheese - vacuum-sealed


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

some gingerbread men

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a gingerbread woman!

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a gingerbread house!
*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Gingerbread identical twin girls

*clink*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Vending Machine the Board Game

*out of order*


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

You got map with directions reading, "Once you obtain it, burn it."
*Clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

some chocolate coins

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The chocolate coins with crisped rice in them!

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

a chocolate covered egg

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cadbury Creme Egg!

*clink*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

A miniature gumball machine

*clink*


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Two monocles

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

a bottle of coke

*clink*


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

a gum wrapper from 1986

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A skybar! Delicious memory from using the gas station's vending machine, having to walk past dirty, smelly men to get my treat.

*clink*

http://www.oldtimecandy.com/images/candypix-pages/sky-bar_small.jpg


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

A double chocolate chip cookie

*clink*


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

a clink

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

a compass

*clink*


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

a map

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

an atlas

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

some SPF for all that sun

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

A yoyo

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

hot pepper flakes and parmesan cheese

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ice

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

a big fat sleeping pill

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a fluffy pillow

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

some fluffy slippers

*clink*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

A dead animal, otherwise known as food.

*...*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

a bucket and spade

*clink*


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

crotchless pants

*clink*


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

epril said:


> A skybar! Delicious memory from using the gas station's vending machine, having to walk past dirty, smelly men to get my treat.
> 
> *clink*
> 
> http://www.oldtimecandy.com/images/candypix-pages/sky-bar_small.jpg


=O I love Skybars! Anyways, you got a vintage Japaneses Katana!
*Clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a package of kitty treats

*clink a doodle-e doo*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

a flower

*clink*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

the state of Georgia

*zoom*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a paper sack

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

a booger.

*clink*


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

a rusty spoon

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

surgery

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

A silver spoon

*Clink*


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

A thumb tack. 
*clink*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

my head on a stick

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

*Mercurochrome's torso on a stick 

*clink*


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

epril's twisted mind.

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

gaTess said:


> epril's twisted mind.
> 
> *clink*


Where is this vending machine? :teeth
----

A baby alligator

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

directions to inner sanctum......

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

a villa 

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A condo 
*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

bag of rotten eggs

*clink*


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

some of my "special" brownies

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a bag of doritos, pretzels, cupcakes, cookies, and milk.

*clink*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

a bag of broken glass

*clink*


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

1000000001 government secret societies.

*clink*


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

mood ring


*clink*


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

Your balls in my soup

*clink*


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Every spoon deserves a place to rest.

*clink*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

haha

*clink*


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

a mankini? definately pink, not green.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

a giant **** that outdid the outfit

*clink*



gaTess said:


> epril's twisted mind.
> 
> *clink*


Did you get a warning for this, also?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

An ice cold Heineken.

*clink*


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Some potato salad

*clink*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

a rubber pizza

*clink*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

A fake rabbit foot with a skull carved in it from Peter Piper's. I actually got one of those. lol

*clink*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Bat-Man! Bat-man! Batman! (Adam West in costume)

*CLINK-A-DiNK*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Shark repellent.

*clink*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

false teeth

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Real teeth.

*clink*


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

a tooth brush

*clink*


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

a 1971 Ford Pinto, title and all. Congratulations.

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

an avatar.

*clink*


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

you win a potato.

"click"


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

The ability to rhyme something with orange.
*clink*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

a dancing flapper

*flame on* (oh **** it's burning!)


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Roller coaster ride.

*clink*


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

a used textbook

*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

A mystery tour.

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

a france guidebook

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

High-fructose corn syrup.

*clink*


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

You got nothing!
*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a cherry ring pop

*clnk*


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

An expired bag of generic potato chips.
*clink-a-dink*


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

World's largest ball of twine

*clink*


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

"click"


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A pair of 3D glasses
*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

your coin 

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A BEAR!! AAAAAAH!!!! RUN!!!!!

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

a pair of Nikes!

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A banana peel!

*clink*


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

A pie to the face!
*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

exclamation points!!!!!!!!

*clink*


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

One single question mark. ?
*clink-a-dink-bo-bink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Tranquilizer gun
*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a good night's sleep!

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

ANGRY BEES!! AAAAAAAH!!!

*clink*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Boy Meets World Dvd's

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A hot stack of pancakes! Except for one. One of the pancakes is cold for some reason. But really, they're pancakes from a vending machine, what were you expecting?

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

old congealed maple syrup. and first aid.

*clink!*


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

Awesomely fantastical social skills (gift wrapped of course =P_)

*clink*


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

A proboscis. Lucky you!

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

a cloaca! even luckier you!

*clink*


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

You got a medulla oblongata! Wow!


*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

finally! at least part of a brain!

you got a ..... filange! woo!

*clink*


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

You got a malleolus! Put it to good use!

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a jail sentence for carrying around body parts

*clink*


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

One get out of jail free card

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The Water Works

*clink*


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

A fish eye lens for a video camera.
*clink*


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

A brand new motorhome (with animated sparklyness)

*click*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A comfortable pillow for your head to sleep on

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

A yellow snowball

*clink*


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

A turkey with all the fixings!

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A coupon for three free clinks 

*clink*


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

a fake mustache

*clink*clink*clink* (uses coupon for 75 cents )


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A room full of furniture....

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a flying nun outfit

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a new pair of tennis shoes

*clink*


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

Beer helmet 

*clink*


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

You won the a coupon good for 'One Internet'.
*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One coupon for two Internetz!

*clink*


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

A kleptotron 2000!

*clink*


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

One annoying orange.

*Clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One annoying banana :banana

:clink:


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A red rider bb gun
*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A football!

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a ticket to a hockey game

*clink*


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

The key to my heart lol

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A cute little bunny rabbit!
*clink*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

a disorder

*clink*


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

A Big ol' Bear Hug from Norbit!
*clink*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Ugg Boots

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ugli fruit

*clink*


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

USB thumb drive infected with computer virus

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a token for a video game.

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A lock of my hair. 

*clink*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*clink*


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^ Man I wish I got that! I love collecting weird old stuff! XD

You got a purple beaver.

*clinck*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The little black rubber thing peeled off of Chuck Taylor's.

*Clink*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

a secret mission

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

a catapillar

*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

All expenses paid spa retreat.

*clink*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

a million dollar cheque

*clink*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Breakfast burrito

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A 10 pound sack of potatoes.

*clink*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*Harry Potter's wallet*

*Clink*

(I don't know why I put the "*" things on both. lol)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a box of farina!!

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

New running sneakers!

*clink*


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Time traveling taser gun

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A trochee.

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A Salutation - I almost typed that word without the first A :um.

*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Banana boat.

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

an airbed 


*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Dust.

*clink*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

a vacuum cleaner

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

More dust.

*clink*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

feather duster

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yet more dust.

*clink*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

anonymid said:


> Yet more dust.


:lol

Dustbuster

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Unbustable dust!

*clink*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Dustmites - :eek

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A dustmite-eating rodent!

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a dust bunny

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Another dust bunny, of the opposite sex.

*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Gimp suit.

*clink*


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

condoms

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A banana.

*clink*


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

A whip.
*clink*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Pineal gland

*clink*


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

A picture of me and my dissatisfaction face.

*clink, clink, and...clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yorick's skull.

*clink*


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

This video.





*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

That Bill Ripken baseball card where you can see "F--- FACE" written on the knob of his bat.

*clink*


----------



## fluityroops (Feb 10, 2010)

Fake vommit

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Real vomit.

*clink*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

can of soup

*clink*


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2010)

Dental Floss

*clink*


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

A jar of dirt.
*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a packet of seeds for a tree

*clink*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

A packet of Marijuana seeds.

*clink*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

A Get Out of Jail Free Card

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A "You Won Second Prize in a Beauty Contest: Collect $10" card.

*clink*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

A diamond tiara

*clink*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*clink* lol


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Knuckleduster

*clink*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Rick Astley Video.....haha you've been rickrolled

*clink*


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

A video describing that last post.





*clink*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

gaTess said:


> A video describing that last post.


:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl

A trombone

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A plunger mute.

*clink*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

earplugs

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a roll of cherry lifesavers

*clink*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

chocolate covered coffee beans

*clink*


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

A single strip of bacon.
*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A dead AA battery.

*clink*


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2010)

A hairball

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A candy-bar wrapper.

*clink*


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2010)

A sock

*Clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A Plinko chip.

*clink*


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Drew Carey 

*clink*


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2010)

A venus flytrap

*Clink*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

a fly

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a hippogriff

*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

castanets

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A wooden fish guiro.

*clink*


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

My shoe.
*clink*


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

Tickle-Me Elmo doll. Tampered with to speak as though demoniacally possessed.

*clink*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

2nd chance card

*clink*


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

Necklace strung together out of human teeth.

*clink*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

cordless phone

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a plastic kazoo

*clink*


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

Structural read outs for the Death Star.

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Go to jail free card

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a coupon for free chicken nuggets 

*clink*


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

Ha! Gotcha! it’s a subpoena! “You are hereby ordered in accordance of a state of law to appear before the court on the date following as listed………”

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

A coupon to get a years free supply of chocolate.

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

the ability to smile and say hi, even on the worst of days.

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

A blank check with milleniuman75's signature

*clink*


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

Pickled Pig's Foot.

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

an autographed picture of Prakas. 

*clink*


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

Garbled message from your future self. "--e------ ---can ---- drop kick ------ --abl- fire -- -----true love ----- don't ----- ---by the docks ------ ---frogs---- ALL DOOMED!!"

*clink*


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Gained the ability to do the Carlson dance from Fresh Prince of Bel-Air!

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

lol

Geico Gecko - The real one from the commericals!

*Clink*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

a ladder (seriously, I need one)

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

you need a ladder? 
*clink* here ya go 

*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

A beanstalk.

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Something with sugar in it, probably.

*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

A cauldron.

*clink*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ith-a-question-71353/index33.html#post1272825

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A new hat for winter

*clink*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

An old rusty hammer with a sticky substance on it

*clink*


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

Strongly worded letter, signed by everyone in the office. Critical of the shameless way in which you flaunt the terms of ‘casual’ day.

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

An ipod

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bottle of pancake syrup.

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A plastic fork.

*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

A trip to Walmart to take more photos.

*clink*


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

A can of spray paint. You know what to do.

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

spray paint remover

*clink*


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

a winning lottery ticket

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a five out of six winning lottery ticket..

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a rock.

*clink*


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

a mini vending machine

*clink*


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

The Lament Configuration Puzzle Box! 

*clink


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

a tin of lipgloss

*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

a red cloak


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Since Fairydust didn't put any money in the machine, I'm just going to reach my hand in and pull something out. 

8-track player

*clink


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

"A Guide to Rational Living" by Albert Ellis

*clink



What an irrational place to put such a book!!


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

2 tickets to Disney On Ice

Hmmm...I'm out of coins. *puts in a dollar* Oh, come on! Take it! *pounds machine* 

Anybody got change for $1?


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I have a bunch of pocket lint and a handful of Canadian pennies!


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Jnmcda0 said:


> Anybody got change for $1?


Well, if you want some change, you're going to have to earn it...


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

What?! This thread go pushed to the bottom?
*
BUMP!!
*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is like shaking up the machine :lol.

A deodorant stick

*clink*


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

cherry ring-pop!

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

strawberry ring pop! 

*clink*


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

You got a donkey!

*clink*


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

You got a President Obama bobblehead.










*Clink.*


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

You got the ancient city of Bam!

*clink*


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

You got a Austrailian Suger Glider.










*Clink.*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

d'awww *squeezes*


A book on pandas

*clink*


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

You got whatever the heck that is!

*clink*


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

You got a Hannah Montana wig. :lol










*Clink.*


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

You got rain

*clink*


----------



## faintresemblance (Sep 13, 2010)

You got waffles. Lucky you!










*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

You got Shaq!










*clink*


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

*LOL*

*You got Pokeballs!*









**CLINK**


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

You got:

a dictionary


*clink*


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Your highschool gym teacher.

"click"


----------



## faintresemblance (Sep 13, 2010)

You got a double rainbow.










*clink*


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

You got Ice cream!










*clink*


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

You get a S'mores poptart. 










*Clink*


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

You got a fruit stand!










*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A chocolate microscope!

*clink*


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

This is a very big vending machine. lol. *eats the microscope*

You get a Ninja Muffin!










*clink*


----------



## Not Like Them (Jul 2, 2009)

You got a whoopee cushion! *clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A refreshing can of Dr. Good Guy!










*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Lava lamp

*clink*


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

A can of









*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

A clove of garlic.

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A roll of bubble wrap!










*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

anonymid said:


> A roll of bubble wrap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*bolts from the Just for Fun area with glee*

A trampoline.

*clink*


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

^ I was disapointed someone else got the bubble wrap before me, but I get a tramp? YAY!!! 


You get your money back. Dag nabbit!

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A bag lunch!










*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a postcard

*clink*


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

You got aloe chunk juice, whatever that is


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

You got a giant balloon gorilla









*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

moisture

*clink*


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

A pair of army boots and a draft card.

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

a painless shot in the foot that would heal rapidly and trouble free. 

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A new pair of designer shoes!

*clink*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

a new pair of socks (apparently I've now got your shoes)

*clink*


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

You got a sloth!










*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

A rush of blood to the head.

*clink*


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

A wish. 

*clink*


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

You got a Spongebob Squarepants key ring.

*clink*.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Spongebob Squarepants key holder

*clink*


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

a mon chi chi (now, do you know what that is?)

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Catsuit

*clink*


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

Cadbury Flake bar!
*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

gimp suit.

*clink*


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

a hula hoop

*clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a slide whistle

*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

rubber...duck

*clink*


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Some jars so you can fill them up with free condiments. All you have to do is take them to Wendy's or Arbys and fill them up at the condiment dispenser. (just make sure managers aren't watching because they get mad even if you're buying food but especially if you aren't)

*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

whip.

*clink*


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

A vid of my uncle Vernon. One time he hollered so loud he broke his own blood vessels. It's not a vid of that, it's the one where he's tossing tree branches back into the woods so they don't get ran over with the mower.

*clink


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

"Your" bag of M&Ms was torn open and didn't drop. You receive 12 M&Ms.

*click* *clink*


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, if no one else wants this mountain dew I'll take it.

*Fssshh* *glug* *glug* "Ahh!"


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

A soundproof room to scream in.

*clink*


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

A can of irn bru *clink*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a cup of coffee syrup - wake up :lol.

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Confetti! :yay

*clink*


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

bird seed

*clink*


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

A super power!

*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Swimming pool.

*clink*


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

A pair of socks!

*rurnrurnrurnrurnrurnrurnrurnrurnt* <- that's one of those new fangled paper money takers.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

A picture of a cat wearing earmuffs.

*clink*


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

blue flea collar for a cat *clink*


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

A fortune cookie, with no fortune.

*clink*clack*


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Damn, I think the machine's jammed :eek


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

The machine isn't jammed. You have no idea how this thing works, do you? The aliens crafted this machine to be perfect in every way, to fulfill the needs of every user by analyzing your brain bank brain, and it is UNJAMMABLE. Your prize was beamed away by the mothership because the aliens deemed humanity as not ready to receive it (it was a CD with music from the future. Aliens get jumpy when we receive future tech). 

If you would have waited a minute you would see the aliens beamed you a consolation prize. It's a controller for the Super Nintendo. One of the buttons doesn't work and you have to hold the cord at a certain angle while playing because some of the wires inside it pulled loose. But that's what happens when you beam stuff, sometimes it breaks.

*clink


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

A package of sea monkeys.

*clink*


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

a life.

*clink!*


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

^Ooh, when does it go into effect? 

A kit for making Ukranian Easter Eggs.

*clink*


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

A monkey

*clink*


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

A maid.

*clink*


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't even get this. Oh well.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

feather duster.

*clink*


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

A _Fairy_duster! AHAHAHAHAHAHA!! HAHAHAH! ahahahaha!.....ha ha.......hee..........shut up i'm funny.

*clink*


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Great Scott I can't believe you reached 88 miles per hour

*Clink*


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

A peacock!

*clink*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a baby quail 
*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

a cuddle 

*clink*


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

a swarm of wasps

*clink*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

a can of wasp repellent! :yay

*clink*


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

A 2nd-Hand toilet Roll

*clink*


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

A leprechaun


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

A paper aeroplane.

*clink*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

a pink paper clip

*clink*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

A runaway horse

*clink*


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

A picture of Gordon Freeman.

*clink*


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

an every flavour jellybean

*clink*


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

a cat 

*clink*


----------



## GummieBear (Nov 13, 2010)

** TINKERBELL **

*Clink*​


----------

